
50 Years of Computer Architecture: From Mainframe CPU to DNN TPU and Open RISC-V - blopeur
https://site.ieee.org/scv-sscs/files/2018/05/IEEE-Talk.pptx
======
blopeur
Talk :
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HnniEPtNs-4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HnniEPtNs-4)

